
Documentation Sucks and You Probably Do It Too Much - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2019/09/03/documentation-sucks-and-you-probably-do-it-too-much/
======
joeblow9999
as a point of order documentation is different from commenting. commenting
your code is essential.

